# Attention Color Gurus-- help me learn about color genetics. Also, color guessing game



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been very interested in learning more about color genetics, but I keep finding conflicting information. Especially when it comes to the agouti gene. 

First question, what is symbol for bay vs. brown? I know agouti is A, I've seen brown put as At and a+. I'm just a bit confused. I know that E is black and e is red. (Or EE is homozygous black Ee is heterozygous black ee is homozygous red [the only way red expresses]) 

I've also heard the term 'wild bay' and I'm wondering if that is genetically different from a normal bay?

I understand pretty well about dilution genes and such and what color they make on which base coat.

And if anyone wants to add pictures for color guessing that would be fun! Give the parents' colors too if you know them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The "classic" bay mutation is listed as A. Brown is At. Wild bay is A+, however, this hasn't been isolated like A and At have. However, it is almost definitely something different to classic bay.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok thank you very much, that clears it up! I find genetics very interesting but I'm unsure where to find reliable information.

So I'm assuming there wouldn't be a difference between a classic buckskin (EEAaCc, EEAACc, EeAACc ot EeAaCc) and a buckskin with the wild bay gene? (EEa+aCc or Eea+aCc) It would still be called buckskin, yes? 

I get all sorts of confused when I get into agouti variations, lol. 

How does a wild bay's phenotype differ from a classic bay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

On a wild bay, the black is further restricted, so you get short black points.

Wild bay:









Wild bay buckskin:


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay thanks again! You're one of the color geniuses around here for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Okay thanks again! You're one of the color geniuses around here for sure.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not a genius. Just someone with a passion and too much time lol :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I feel super spectacular now. I once owned a wild buckskin. Hu. And she was a mustang. Wild+wild+mare= so much no. Bahaha XD


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha! So much no!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow I just learned something! Apparently there is a wild bay at our barn.  I was wondering about that too.


----------

